# Yellow discharge (?) months after weaning...



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

DD weaned at 22 months... which was... in August. It was fairly uneventful. By that time she was more or less only nursing to sleep at night. Nothing too exciting. I had a breast exam at my yearly checkup about a month and half ago, again uneventful. About a week ago I started having a dull-ish pain in my left breast, mostly if I was being active and my boobs were bouncing, or in the morning after waking up (no bra to bed, big boobs... depending on my position, my boobs can hang, if you will, at night.). I assumed It is some pulled ligament or something, but it was bugging me tonight and I was squishing/squeezing/generally manhandling my boob to make sure there isn't a lump or something and just for curiosity's sake wanted to see how much milk I could express after a few months. I expected to see a few drops of regular old milk, but instead out comes thick yellowish yuck. It's definitely thicker than normal BM, more like colostrum, but definitely not colostrum, and not quite as sticky.

At first I was really freaked out and thought for sure I must have a mild case of mastitis or something, so I squished/squeezed around the other breast and came up with the same stuff.

I totally don't recall this after DS weaned a few years ago, but I also wasn't ever trying to express anything months after he was done.

Is it normal? Is it just super thick old milk? Do I worry? Normal? Call doctor? My boobs don't feel any different to me. The pain is intermittant and fleeting... I don't want to have really worry, but if I should, I guess I will...


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

The fluid, to me, sounds normal. The pain, not as much. If it were me, I would operate under the assumption that I had hurt my breast in some way (the pain) and if it didn't clear up in a normal amount of time for a bruise or strain to heal *on you* then I would consider seeing a doctor.

Many women have discharge for years after nursing, especially if they are actively squeezing their nipple area. It generally is not a reason for concern.


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

That's so crazy! I mean, I knew for sure I could potentially be able to squish out a few drops for a long time, but was totally surprised by the color and consistency of it. After being more mindful of it, I'm pretty sure I somehow pulled a ligament in my breast. The pain is gone now and I have no reason to molest my nipples further! Lol!

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Contrariety*
> 
> That's so crazy! I mean, I knew for sure I could potentially be able to squish out a few drops for a long time, but was totally surprised by the color and consistency of it. After being more mindful of it, I'm pretty sure I somehow pulled a ligament in my breast. The pain is gone now and I have no reason to *molest my nipples* further! Lol!
> 
> Thanks for the reply!










You are sooooooo lucky you didn't get a DDDDC!


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

oh, man! that would have been unfortunate, indeed!


----------

